# Smoking my Cameroon Anejo



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah you read that right a Cameroon Anejo. This was one of my cigars that I did a switch on. I already smoked the Anejo wrapped LFD Cabinet, so this was the other Monster from those two cigars.

Just like all the cigars that I switched the wrappers on the cigar burned great and held a very nice long ash. I stated in my other thread that when I took the Anejo apart it was a very bad looking cigar, without the wrapper I would guess a dog rocket if I didn't know better. But non the less it burned great.

It was a good smoke with some Cameroon spice, also got some nutty flavor from the smoke. It change a little from one third to the other but nothing big time one way or another.

Of course I made this cigar because of the rarity of the Anejo Land Shark. Figure I would try to create something like it myself.

Will both the LFD with Anejo wrapper and the Anejo with LFD wrapper where both good, I think from now on I will smoke my Anejos and LFD Cameroon Cabinets just the way they come 

Oh check out the rest of my creations, and some others here http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/f276-cigar-switch.html in the Cigar Switch section.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

why do you have to tease us with so many pictures !!!! hahaha !! but , thanks for sharing , thats awesome looking


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

You did a great job on the wrapper!!! It looks awesome!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good looking cigar,maybe you could sell the idea to Fuente


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your experiment with us Frank!!!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn, what a great burn! You must have done a good job in the reconstruction...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Not bad, I think we need a cigar switcharoo contest.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

The learner has now become the master!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The burn on that is great!!!nicely done Mr Frank!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to say your doing a great job on those frank


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice pics ad once again great workmanship


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, that looks wonderful. . .


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks tasty. That had an excellent white ash.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like another great creation Frank. So when did you get your master roller degree?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Frankly.I'll stick to the originals


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Frankly.I'll stick to the originals


For those two cigars me too. But that won't stop me from doing more! The best smoke was the VSG Filler and Binder with the Tat East Coast Wrapper. What a great cigar!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Not bad, I think we need a cigar switcharoo contest.


Hey Sam wait to you see what I'm working on next! I have a couple things I need to pick up but it will be crazy!!

Post some of your stuff in the Cigar Switch Section brother.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice. Thats a fine looking cigar.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

fine looking smoke there


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice looking smoke. That ash looks great.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice .,,.


----------

